# Übersicht über Application Server



## Meenzer (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand zufällig gute Lektüre, Links, Tutorials... , die mir eine Übersicht über verschiedene Application Server wie JBoss, WebSphere und Bea Weblogic geben oder diese vergleichen? 

Die Dokumentationen verschiedener Application Server habe ich mir schon angeschaut.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. Gruß Meenzer


----------



## DP (29. Apr 2005)

schau mal im archiv vom javamagazin, da war vor "kurzem" ein vergleichstest


----------



## odysseus (9. Mai 2005)

Du suchst das hier:

www.theserverside.com/reviews/matrix.tss

 8)


----------



## Meenzer (10. Mai 2005)

:toll:  Das ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber die auf der Seite gibt es noch einige andere Artikel, die mir auch weiterhelfen.

Danke und Gruß Meenzer


----------

